# mark books read?



## Karenys (Aug 9, 2009)

Is there a way to "mark" the books that I have read on the home page?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a K1.  The only way I know about is that if I have my home page sorted by most recent, the read books appear on the top.  I generally delete books I have read if they came from Amazon (I also backed up my entire documents folder recently onto my PC, just in case...).  I don't keep read books on Eleanor the Kindle unless I plan to reread them again soon.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Betsy... As soon as I finish a book, I delete it.... I let Amazon keep track of the books I have purchased from them, and I keep any books I've gotten elsewhere on the internet on my iMac in Calibre.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a K1 and do not delete the books I have read. I can tell I have read them because the dots below the title on the home screen are black all the way across.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sheryl is right about the dots. . . .if they're all bold then you've probably read it. . .unless you just opened it and went to the end for some reason.   But note that if you open it again and go to the beginning, say to show it to someone, then they won't all be bold.

I delete the file once I've read the book.  I then go to my media library/collection on Amazon and give it a star rating there,.  If there's no star rating on it in my collection, I haven't read the book.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have a k 1 and don't delete, although I do delete off my iphone because I have archives available. I don't have any problems remember which books I've read though.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm with Betsy... As soon as I finish a book, I delete it.... I let Amazon keep track of the books I have purchased from them, and I keep any books I've gotten elsewhere on the internet on my iMac in Calibre.


I do the same with my K1, except for using Calibre, although I have it, I just haven't played with it much - I just have a folder for all the books I've gotten elsewhere - actually two folders - one for "books not yet put on Kindle", I move it to the "books" folder once I've put it on the Kindle. Once I've read a book, I delete it - too many books, I just hope I get to read them all once, much less re-reading!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

On the Amazon boards there is a thread that talks about tagging books.  Not sure how it works, but essentially if you didn't want to delete your books off the Kindle after reading them, you could in effect tag them with something like Read.  Not a 100% sure how the tagging works.  

I use the following method:

When I begin a new book, I go to the title page and create a Note.  The note looks like this
                  Started 8/10/09, completed 

I always enter the start date and leave completed until I finish.  Once I have finished the book, I return to my Note and enter the end date.
                  Started 8/10/09, completed 8/16/09

Now when I open a book, unsure of whether I have read it or not, I look for a Note on the Title page.  If there is a Note there, I know I have read the book.  I also delete books as mentioned here by others, but I don't delete that often so this method works for me.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

ALL books I have get loaded into calibre first so I can make sure they sort correctly on my Kindle. Then they get uploaded to my K1. When I'm done with a book on the Kindle it gets deleted. If I need it back I just upload it again from calibre. BTW, in calibre I've created a tag, "read", that gets put on all books I've read, so I know at a glance which have been and which haven't. Mostly, though, if it's on my Kindle it hasn't been read yet.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

How does one not remember if they have read a book?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

its not a matter of not remembering for me. I just like looking a clean list of read, not-read, fantasy of so forth. I use the tagnote system.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> How does one not remember if they have read a book?


I'm not exactly sure "how," but I know I have at least one instance when I bought a paperback, started reading it, and thought it seemed very familiar. Then I got suspicious, searched through my collectio, and I found another copy of it in a stack of paperbacks that were all at least 2-3 years old. 

(I also recall buying another duplicate book once, but at least in that case it had been re-released with a new title, so it wasn't all my fault.)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> How does one not remember if they have read a book?


I do it all the time.... My memory is not so good.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I do it all the time.... My memory is not so good.


ditto. I have 3 copies of the same short story anthology because I didn't remember buying it. Thank goodness the kindle store tells me that I've purchased a book already, or I'm sure I'd have duplicates.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> How does one not remember if they have read a book?


I have to keep a list of my books and I just mark them read. Now that I have the Kindle I also have a column that I use to indicate if it is a Kindle book. I have bought books that I wasn't sure I had while traveling and then got home and had the same book on my bookshelf.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, if I can't remember reading the book, does it really matter that I've already read it?  I don't have to buy a new book, I can just reread the old one, LOL!  Eventually, I guess I'll just have to have one book on my Kindle.

Honestly, sometimes, I keep reading a book thinking "I've read this before, haven't I?"  Finally I shrug, if I can't remember it well enough to be sure, it probably doesn't matter.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I frequently don't remember titles.  So I sometimes start a book that I've already read.  If I get a little way in and can say, "I read this and here's what happens," I stop reading.  If each page seems familiar but I can't for the life of me figure out what's coming next, I keep reading.

I have bought a book twice.  One time I took it back to the B&N and said, "I must really want to read this book because I got it home and found it already on my shelf."  The girl just laughed and said it happened all the time.  At least I found out while I still had the receipt. . . .more frequently it's several weeks later that I discover the double purchase.  Usually the receipt is long gone by then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have bought a book twice. One time I took it back to the B&N and said, "I must really want to read this book because I got it home and found it already on my shelf." The girl just laughed and said it happened all the time. At least I found out while I still had the receipt. . . .more frequently it's several weeks later that I discover the double purchase. Usually the receipt is long gone by then.


There's always the old "I got it as a gift and already have it, can I exchange it" ploy. IF the book is clearly unread.

Betsy


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I say if you can't remember it, and you're enjoying yourself the second time around, just go for it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's always the old "I got it as a gift and already have it, can I exchange it" ploy. IF the book is clearly unread.
> 
> Betsy


I usually just slap myself in the head and then put it in the box for donation to charity.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you Ann


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

so how do you delte it? I want to delete the samples ofthe books I purchased?
I also have started to read a "new" book, only to realize it is not so new--


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BethA said:


> so how do you delte it? I want to delete the samples ofthe books I purchased?
> I also have started to read a "new" book, only to realize it is not so new--


Assuming a K2 or DX: On the home page, navigate to the book title and push the controller to the left. You'll see the delete option right under the title. Click the controller and it will ask if you're sure and you click yes.

Samples will be gone for good with this procedure. Books purchased from Amazon will no longer be on the Kindle but will be stored for you at Amazon.

Content acquired from other than Amazon will be gone unless you've manually backed it up to your computer first.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks--I'm so glad I found this place


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Books I read get deleted from my K1. I use the ratings column in Calibre to keep track of what I've read, adding a star each time I read a book again. Not sure what I'll do when I read a book for the 6th time though.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

BK (before kindle) I had to carry a list to the book store with me, actually whenever I went shopping or out because I would end up in a book store, because if I did not I would have all kinds of duplicates.  It was awful when we moved here and I'd go back NOB for a visit and come home and find dups, can't do a whole lot with them thn except to "gift".

I am determined to get on Calibre one of these days, should do it before my list gets too unwieldy, I do have a listing of my books though.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I try not to be too anal about all my books, but then, I am.  I copy any new Kindle books to my computer then add it to Calibre.  When my hubby and I have both read a book, I add BOTH to the beginning of the title in Calibre.  If he is reading it and I am not, his name goes before the title and vice versa.  When he finishes a book only he has read, then his initials go before the title, then when I read it too, BOTH appears before the name.  

I use SAMPLE before all sample books too.  I was backing up my KDX every time I bought a new book or added new content, but now I just make sure I have a copy of everything and delete the books on my KDX that we are not reading.  It can begin to bog you down with all these processes though.

And, yes, I have read a book more than once and sometimes I recognize it and sometimes I don't.  Mostly with the Dean Koontz' books.  There are just so many of them.


----------

